# cup o joes pi$$ed me off



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

So I placed an order with cup joes tobacco for 1 pound of McB Vanilla cream $29.90 and I threw in a tin of Peterson 3P $9.95 shipping $8.95

So today my order arrived and with just the 3P 9.95 + 8.95 :cheeky: So I called them and asked WTH and they informed me that my McB is on backorder and they will send it to me when it comes in (with free ship) 
Maybe its just me but this ticks me off for 1 now I don't have any Vanilla cream for another week or so when they could have simply emailed me that it was back ordered and I could have gone elsewhere. Further more it's still on their site as avail. :ask:
I will never shop there again 
sorry rant over


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

xl4life said:


> So I placed an order with cup joes tobacco for 1 pound of McB Vanilla cream $29.90 and I threw in a tin of Peterson 3P $9.95 shipping $8.95
> 
> So today my order arrived and with just the 3P 9.95 + 8.95 :cheeky: So I called them and asked WTH and they informed me that my McB is on backorder and they will send it to me when it comes in (with free ship)
> Maybe its just me but this ticks me off for 1 now I don't have any Vanilla cream for another week or so when they could have simply emailed me that it was back ordered and I could have gone elsewhere. Further more it's still on their site as avail. :ask:
> ...


Yeah, they could have emailed you, but then they'd have to go to the trouble of refunding that part of your purchase. Personally, I dislike any retailer that charges you for a backordered item without giving you an opportunity to delete it from your order first (especially if their website shows it in stock).


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

CoJ seems to be losing a lot of credibility lately. When I first joined the boards, they were highly recommended. Now I feel 1/2 the members of this board wouldn't touch them with a 10-ft string of pixels. 

New management? New Website admin? Bad customer service reps? Whatever it is, I hope we can get some answers. Word of mouth is ridiculous when it comes to bad service; I'd hate to see a once reputable company go under b/c of a 'few' bad experiences.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Back when I could order from them it was always done by phone since their website inventory data isn't updated often enough.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

sorry about the experience, that wouldn't be my cup of experience tea either. hopefully they send it soon.

i havent ordered from them but they have a restocking fee so i don't think i'd order a pipe from them. just my 2c.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I know I'm new to this but out of the 8 times I have ordered online, I bought from CoJ 5 times and received great service.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Personal experience and some recent threads on the subject of backorders have me convinced that this is standard practice, for all online retailers. It's a little surprising that none of them have software in place that tracks real-time inventory. But they don't.

Yes, it's frustrating. But now that it's established we can all order accordingly (i.e., call if there's something you absolutely must have now).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's always been my policy when I email an order I call to verify exactly what happened with you. Just because they "say" it's available doesn't always mean it's there. Some websites do not get the attention they are supposed and product isn't always available. A good merchant will not charge you for something that isn't in stock...it's the ones that charge you for product that they know is on backorder that I won't deal with. It's wrong, it's immoral and it's unethical. They want your money and they have no problem in basically lying to you to get it. There are other vendors that don't have to resort to these tactics to keep your business. just my 2 cents


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinking of putting a small order in with them as a Christmas gift from the misses...
Kind of makes me second guess ordering from them now.... I don't like a company that doesn't have a "live inventory" website...
I had the same problem with Cbid a while back. Won an auction of cigars they didn't have instock. I waited a week, emailed them, were still out, so I got a refund.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I don't like a company that doesn't have a "live inventory" website...


Yeah, agreed.
Thing is, I don't think any of them have a true "live inventory" website. From my experiences and stuff I've read on here lately, CoJ, 4Noggins, P&C, JR Cigar all don't.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Yeah, agreed.
> Thing is, I don't think any of them have a true "live inventory" website. From my experiences and stuff I've read on here lately, CoJ, 4Noggins, P&C, JR Cigar all don't.


I wonder if these types of problems are why some venders like Uhle, Boswell and Peretti don't have online ordering?

I don't really mind if they don't have online live inventory, but I think they should just email and let the customer know some items are back ordered, rather than sending a partial order.

But your are correct, Capt. All of the vendors you've mentioned seem to have this same issue with inventory, although I don't know which just ship partial orders without contacting the customer. Once this past winter smokingpipes.com showed bulk FVF in stock and I ordered a pound along with a few other small items. They emailed me the next day and informed me they were out and asked me if I wanted them to ship the rest of the order. I didn't and they cheerfully cancelled the order. I think this is the best policy myself, although I don't know if it is their general policy or if I just got lucky with a sharp employee.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

G


indigosmoke said:


> Once this past winter smokingpipes.com showed bulk FVF in stock and I ordered a pound along with a few other small items. They emailed me the next day and informed me they were out and asked me if I wanted them to ship the rest of the order. I didn't and they cheerfully cancelled the order. I think this is the best policy myself, although I don't know if it is their general policy or if I just got lucky with a sharp employee.


Smoking pipes is who I usually order from but they where out of the McB so I thought I'd give it a shot. Stupid me, Oh well I guess I learned a lesson.
Pretty much just a warning to COJ's customers.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

As far as I know, smokingpipes.com now has a live inventory. I accidentally entered 33 tins rather than 3 of a tobacco when making my last order and was informed that they only had 15 on hand. So if this is a big problem for you (and it probably doesn't seem that big to me only because it hasn't happened to me!), you might try them.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

indigosmoke said:


> But your are correct, Capt. All of the vendors you've mentioned seem to have this same issue with inventory, although I don't know which just ship partial orders without contacting the customer. Once this past winter smokingpipes.com showed bulk FVF in stock and I ordered a pound along with a few other small items. They emailed me the next day and informed me they were out and asked me if I wanted them to ship the rest of the order. I didn't and they cheerfully cancelled the order. I think this is the best policy myself, although I don't know if it is their general policy or if I just got lucky with a sharp employee.


I had this happen with SP as well. One of the tins I ordered was out of stock they emailed me and I replaced it with something else.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I don't really mind if they don't have online live inventory, but I think they should just email and let the customer know some items are back ordered, rather than sending a partial order.


Agreed.

But, and this is particularly true for online business, added contact with the customer means less revenue.It's a cost/benefit equation. And I assume it costs less money to not send that email when something is backordered.

That said, I bet a retailer who was fastidious with the customer-communication wouldn't win out, if for no other reason than chronic buyers like us would spread their name around.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Smokingpipes and Mars both do have live inventories, but they are entered by humans and therefore not always 100% accurate.

I think the problem is that today we are just so used to instant gratification. It seems to me that the concept of paying someone electronically for tobacco and having it on your doorstep 2 days later is a relatively new thing. Some of these sites are basically "mom & pop" operations, run by people who have spent most of their careers selling pipes and tobacco across a counter rather than over the internet. These aren't run by big fat cats that are lighting their Alfred Dunhill's with Benjamin Franklins, like I somehow picture the owners of the big cigar retailers as being. And add on top of all this the hoarding that is going on these days, when a veritable army of pipe smokers are breathing down these guys necks the second someone shouts "Stonehaven" or "Taxes" in a crowded room. I guess what I'm trying to say, is that we don't have it _that_ bad, considering.

If you look at some of the older "rant" threads about most of the major pipe etailers from a year or three ago, I think you'll find that most of them have gotten better since then...they are listening.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I usually do my online shopping with 4noggins, Since I know the operation is Rich and his wife. Rich is always good with sending emails out if he's out of stock of something.
I just wish Rich would carry MacB Mixture flake, and 7 seas blend, oh well always smokingpipes, or smokingpies&Cigars for that
sorry bout the treatment you got from cup of joe's
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

x14life! I can understand your frustration in this situation, but my experience with "cup o joes" has been very positive.ipe: I have completed 3 orders with them with no problems, but you should note that I had ordered by phone. At least on two instances the order taker told me to hold on while she verified my item was actually in stock.:nod: My only other thought on this issue is that there are very few online tobacco vendors who have a large inventory and with constant attacks from the "tobacco hating public" and "greedy legislators" there may be no tobacco sales online in the future.:scared: Cigar sales online seems to be safe, but tobacco sales might have a short life span.op2:


----------



## fluffy (Nov 11, 2010)

I think almost all of the pipe websites have polarising opinions. I've had only positive experiences (albeit, i'm only a newbie), but through word of mouth you can hear negatives about almost all of them. Really, it's probably best to contact them first, through phone or email and just make sure. If you've got the time of course


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not saying other e-tailers haven't done the same thing, but I've always gotten an e-mail from P&C and 4nogs (the only other two I order from, b/c they usually have what I want). The one time I did place an order with CoJ, it went off without a hitch, but I ordered some pretty run-of-the-mill tobacco. 

My point is: If they can verify they have the item in stock when you call, why can't they send out an e-mail when they realize they don't have a tobacco you ordered? It takes less time than a phone call, and I doubt e-mails cost a retailer much if anything. To me it just seems like apathy, and I know most websites have a 'we don't charge you til we ship' policy, so there is no reason to be charged for an item that hasn't shipped.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Personally, I prefer not to pay for shipping. Ergo I only buy from free-shipping sites (4noggins/smokingpipes). 

Beyond that point, its the vendor's headache to either find what I ordered at the bottom of the pile in his storeroom, or ship it to me at a later date at no charge to me. Either way, I win :rockon:


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

update:

Well COJ's just called me and they by all accounts did rite by me. They refunded my order and shipping costs minus the 3P ($9.95). They also gave me a coupon for free shipping on my next order which was cool but I don't think I'll use. I'm still not happy about not have the tobac I wanted over the holidays. I guess I'll just have to dig into the jars. 

Thanks for all your comments and Happy Thanksgiving to ya all :hungry:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

xl4life said:


> update:
> 
> Well COJ's just called me and they by all accounts did rite by me. They refunded my order and shipping costs minus the 3P ($9.95). They also gave me a coupon for free shipping on my next order which was cool but I don't think I'll use. I'm still not happy about not have the tobac I wanted over the holidays. I guess I'll just have to dig into the jars.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments and Happy Thanksgiving to ya all :hungry:


Did you contact them to complain before they called you? I've never been contacted by CoJ's and they still haven't shipped 87% (7 out of 8) of the items I ordered.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

CWL said:


> Did you contact them to complain before they called you? I've never been contacted by CoJ's and they still haven't shipped 87% (7 out of 8) of the items I ordered.


yes I contacted them as a soon I got my order (lite 1 pound)


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Ill say that im not particularly pleased that they offer products that wont be in stock for a week or more, but I will say that each time I have been alerted via email that the out of stock items are on back order and will be shipped at no charge when they come in.

2 out of 3 orders ive placed have had items on backorder, but each time they have let me know.

Like you, if I order something that means id like it well...soon. And especially to your point, if your out of something make darn sure that I know about it so that I can cancel my order and find it somewhere else.

They clearly dropped the ball by not alerting you and im glad they are making that right. Too many companies take the "too bad" road and burn customers.

As for charging for backorderd items they do not do this. They will only charge your card for what actually goes out, when it goes out. Or thats the way its supposed to happen (and has with me). It sounds like they completley overlooked the tobacco in question, thats why you were charged for it.

What im saying is before everyone jumps on the "OMG CoJ's doesnt let people know their items are backordered and charges them for backordered items!!!" bandwagon, take into account that on occasion things are going to slip through the cracks. They too are only human.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

B.L. Sims said:


> Ill say that im not particularly pleased that they offer products that wont be in stock for a week or more, but I will say that each time I have been alerted via email that the out of stock items are on back order and will be shipped at no charge when they come in.
> 
> 2 out of 3 orders ive placed have had items on backorder, but each time they have let me know.
> 
> ...


I hear ya but the thing to consider is even after all this you can still go to the site and order McB Van Cream. They know its on back order, They had 1 customer irate and bring it to there attention that it still avail on their site, But if ya go rite now you can order a pound of it. If you Don't think theres something shady about that then by all means give 'em your business.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

xl4life said:


> I hear ya but the thing to consider is even after all this you can still go to the site and order McB Van Cream. They know its on back order, They had 1 customer irate and bring it to there attention that it still avail on their site, But if ya go rite now you can order a pound of it. If you Don't think theres something shady about that then by all means give 'em your business.


You know, if you've read my posts in previous threads I've really tried to cut them some slack, but this really does seem questionable behavior. I doubt I'll be ordering from them again (which is a shame, because they're the only ones that seem to carry the Peterson Samhain line and I was planning on picking one up in the near future.) If anyone knows of any other retailer that has any of the Samhain pipes, I'd appreciate a PM.


----------

